# What feels like 'cervix pain' when sitting down



## KatieRi

Ok ladies, I've Googled and everything and I can find nothing at all.

Since OV just over a week ago I've been getting pains when I sit down which feels like i'm sitting on my cervix, I know this may sound a bit odd but i felt where it was last night and usually i have to put my finger in right to my knuckle to feel it and now I only have to put half a finger in. 

Am I supposed to feel it everytime I sit? does anyone else have this? much love and babydust ladies xx


----------



## ZoeZo

Didn't want to read and run, but I have not idea what to suggest I've not experienced it, sorry.

Maybe keep an eye on it, if you don't get bfp check after AF have been, if still the same get a Doc to put your mind at rest that everythings normal


----------



## KatieRi

Anyone experienced this???


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi i have had the exact same thing before and thought it was really really strange and was worried about it. But two days later i went back to normal and didnt bother with doc's. Just keep an eye on it and if it gets really painful then go to docs. Cant explain what it is tho lol :wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sounds like your cervix has lowered... does that during OV and during AF... If you have any pain I'd consult a doctor advice. Are you sure your not ovulating, I have that same thing happen to me when I'm ovulating and with some cramping as well... Grrr

Good Luck hun.. did'nt want to read and run... :)


----------



## KatieRi

Thanks Ladies, i just don't know. I've had it before where it hurts but it's usually only for a day or two, It's been like this for at least 2 weeks, I never knew it was my cervix before I only know it now cos I had to learn in order to TTC. I had a pos OPK on 21st Feb and no cramping Hopin&Prayin it's wierd how it's sooooo low I can feel it with half my fingers grrrr!!! :( gonna have to see doc, make her think I'm a hypocondriac lol xx It's not terribly painful just more uncomfortable when sitting and during sex :s what fun xx


----------



## wonderingtime

Hello, I'm having exactly the same feeling/slight pain when I sit down. My ovulation should have happened about 4/5 days ago but this month I felt slightly different - I thought I didn't ovulate in fact although OPK was + for two days. I normally get ovulation pains but this month didn't get any. It now feels like ovulation pains but only when I sit down. Never had this before. We are TTC so wondering whether I could be pregnant. Since you've gone through this before, was it a positive sign of early pregnancy? I don't feel anything else really just a bit of tenderness in breasts but I usually get this anyway around this time of the month. Thanks a lot!


----------



## fifi-folle

This is a symptom of endometriosis, but cannot be taken alone, you would have more symptoms than that if it were endo. If you also have excruciating AFs with clots, pain on intercourse, mid cycle bleeding, then definitely ask your GP about endo.


----------



## ncmommy

I've had this before, but my pain was very bad....like I could not bare to try to sit cause the shooting pain was so bad. Not sure if the pain was in my cervix but it would shoot from what felt like my vagina to my abdomen. Doc thought I might have a UTI cause I was tender there and it hurt while urinating but tests came back negative. I went to get an ultrasound and turned out I had ovarian cysts which I was told can cause this type of pain and sometimes they rupture which can cause pain. I was told it was nothing serious and that they disappear when you get pregnant.

Not sure if you have the same thing but just wanted to share.


----------

